# my boat transporter



## ctkiteboarding (Nov 23, 2006)

here is my 02 , I still like this body style better then the newer one. R sorry about the thumb


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 23, 2006)

Dude i cant see nothing with yer thumb in the way sheeesh. Nice ride


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 25, 2006)

?????in wheels, 20's? 22's?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Nov 26, 2006)

19.5 MHT drives


----------

